# Sailing Couple Kidnapped by Islamic Militants Free



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Back story:

In April, Abu Sayyaf gunmen seized Okonek and Dielen from a yacht at sea between Malaysia's Sabah state on Borneo Island and the western Philippine province of Palawan. They were taken by boat to predominantly Muslim Sulu province, about 950 kilometers (590 miles) south of Manila, where militants are holding other hostages.

More...German Sailing Couple Freed


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Alarming that this was not near Somalia.. anyone know if the boat was left adrift? The article states they were 'seized from a yacht' not taken with their yacht...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

More on the story here:
http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/P...-german-couple-abducted-from-yacht-april-2014

We were cruising in the same area in the Fall of 2010.


----------



## ketch05 (Dec 21, 2014)

Theirr supermaramu was found anchored in southern Palawan late in April 2014. Curious fishermen alerted the police as no one was seen on deck for several days. The swim ladder was down, dinghy on deck and nothing was missing on board. The boat was subsequently towed to Puerto Princessa, Palawan for safe keeping in Abanico Yacht club. Since no claim was made by anyone, a rumor spread about the crew having been taken by crocodiles which roam that area. Abu Sayaaf group took their time to ask for a ransom and because they are well practiced in that trade they, as well as the authorities kept it under the lid.
The are around southern Palawan and south west mindanao is a no go spot, anyone who has been sailing around south east asia knows that. It is an absolute pain in the neck as we have to sail extra hundreds of miles in unfavorable wind conditions to avoid these tugs who conveniently hide their hostage for ransom trade under the banner of islam.
By the way if your boat is insured, you'll get no cover for that area, even in transit. Southern Palawan is safe to transit through though.
Fair winds,
Francis


----------

